# Meetup in NYC



## The_Traveler

please indicate your interest in a  NYC meetup in May or June.

My first idea is to start on Friday eve with early eve shoot.
group wanders on Sat/Sun AM, museum/gallery sat afternoon

As many group meals as possible.

Ideas and involvement happily accepted.
There is no doubt that staying right in Manhattan is expensive but transportation from the outer boroughs is cheap and relatively quick.




Lew


----------



## SquarePeg

I'm interested.


----------



## runnah

Too far for me.


----------



## Nevermore1

I would be interested.   No guarantee I could get the $ to go but would like to try.


----------



## KenC

I'd be interested, but only in a day trip, as I am relatively close (and cheap).  I could take a very early train and meet somewhere in midtown, then I probably would leave late afternoon/early evening (early dinner?).


----------



## The_Traveler

Philly is probably the outer perimeter for day trips.
It's a two hour bus/train to mid-town.

Anyone who has ideas for any early morning Sat shooting would be welcomed; I've never found much moving before 10 AM


----------



## KenC

Oh, I know, I was born and raised in NYC, so I've made that trip quite a bit.  I might even drive depending on the details of where and when.

As to subject matter, most of mine doesn't move, so any time would be OK.


----------



## NancyMoranG

I think I can make it. We will be doing volunteer job at Cape Cod Canal.
SquarePeg, we could ride together if you want. Hotel is up in the air. Would split a room or I may have a place if needed.
Keep me in the loop.
Nancy


----------



## waday

Depending on the weekend, I could try to get there for a day.

In-laws are in Brooklyn, so it would be an easy trip to the city.


----------



## MichaelHenson

Man! Wish I lived closer!


----------



## bribrius

runnah said:


> Too far for me.


damn there goes my ride.


----------



## W.Y.Photo

I'm very intrigued. I live in Manhattan so it won't be all that difficult for me to get wherever we decide to go.

If I come up with any spectacular ideas I'll post them up here. Can't wait!!!


----------



## The_Traveler

Good, other ideas for shooting spots are needed.


----------



## sm4him

Well, it's "only" 709 miles away…

Much as I'd love to, this one's out of my reach!


----------



## W.Y.Photo

The Brooklyn Bridge on the Brooklyn side is an amazing view. There's an excellent area in Dumbo for architecture shots of the bridge, portraiture, and cityscapes of Manhattan all 35-40 minutes from Midtown. I could scope it own when I have some spare time to make sure It will be good for a group.


----------



## mishele

What's happening here? Anything?


----------



## The_Traveler

As it turns out, may 3 or 10 are only weekends I am free in the May/ June time.
Is either of them ok?


----------



## bobandcar

Bringing this discussion to the top


----------



## W.Y.Photo

I still live here so whenever anyone wants to swing by just let me know!!


----------



## bobandcar

I can make time for a NYC trip. Need to get a few people together  that wanna meet up. I know there's interest down here in the Philadelphia-DC area to do it.


----------



## The_Traveler

I will be going sometime after June 18 for a long weekend


----------



## The_Traveler

I will be in NYC probably on July 12 if anyone is around


----------



## bobandcar

There's a bus leaving from new castle Delaware for NYC on 
Sat. Nov. 14 
Sat. Dec. 05
$42.00

Dawson Bus Service Inc. Go On A Trip With The Very Best 

Just sayin


----------



## W.Y.Photo

BobandCar Let me know if you end up taking that bus!!!


----------



## bobandcar

Anyone else interested?


----------

